# New Dayan+Mf8 4x4 (Updated picture)



## TanLaiChen (Jan 13, 2012)

This is new version of Dayan+Mf8 4x4.......Anti POP!!!!!!
Boss of Mf8 told me it will release on March-April......
I'm very looking forward for it....
Almost 1 Month i didn't practice my 4x4.....almost sub-xx alredy,but i stop practice......because i didn't have a good cube......Mod version of Dayan+Mf8 4x4 and Mini Dayan+Mf8 4x4 from china friend,very good,but POP.....SS 4x4,also not good......
hope this new Dayan+Mf8 4x4 good to me and good for all of cubers.....


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 13, 2012)

oh goodie thanks for the info. Looking forward to this cube.


----------



## TanLaiChen (Jan 13, 2012)

yea...update picture.......hehe


----------



## gbcuber (Jan 13, 2012)

TanLaiChen said:


> This is new version of Dayan+Mf8 4x4.......Anti POP!!!!!!
> Boss of Mf8 told me it will release on March-April......
> I'm very looking forward for it....
> Almost 1 Month i didn't practice my 4x4.....almost sub-xx alredy,but i stop practice......because i didn't have a good cube......Mod version of Dayan+Mf8 4x4 and Mini Dayan+Mf8 4x4 from china friend,very good,but POP.....SS 4x4,also not good......
> hope this new Dayan+Mf8 4x4 good to me and good for all of cubers.....


 
Images don't work. As for the 4x4, I'm wondering if it will be like the mini dayan, with the bad outer layers due to the larger edge pieces.


----------



## TanLaiChen (Jan 13, 2012)

update already......still cannot???
btw....my mini dayan 4x4 very good.....out and inner layer also very smooth,the bad thing is....POP only....
i think it won't like mini 4x4........
btw....you can wait it release,and watch some review video from some cubers,if you think good,go ahead to buy~


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 13, 2012)

... Download... the... pictures... and... re...upload... them... to... another... site.


Also, stop using ellipses very other word.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 14, 2012)

Damn, I almost wish it isn't good since I just got a spare one to try and mod to make it popless.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 14, 2012)

and just when i ordered a dayan+mf8 4x4


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 14, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> ... Download... the... pictures... and... re...upload... them... to... another... site.
> 
> 
> Also, stop using ellipses very other word.


Welcome to Malaysia.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 14, 2012)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Welcome to Malaysia.


 
:/

So can anyone with an MF8 account just go and mirror the pictures somewhere? I would try to look, but I forgot my mf8 login and I wouldn't be able to find the thread anyway.


----------



## schuma (Jan 14, 2012)

Let me try to upload them.


----------



## gbcuber (Jan 14, 2012)

schuma said:


> Let me try to upload them.
> View attachment 1881
> View attachment 1880


 
I WANT IT NAO! It looks like a 4x4 zhanchi almost...


----------



## emolover (Jan 14, 2012)

This is a *very* good looking cube. Does anyone have more information on it? I hope it is the same or better price then the first version. 

Non-link pictures


Spoiler


----------



## TanLaiChen (Jan 14, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> ... Download... the... pictures... and... re...upload... them... to... another... site.
> 
> 
> Also, stop using ellipses very other word.



sorry about that......my english quite........ 
sorry~


----------



## xdaragon (Jan 14, 2012)

emolover said:


> This is a *very* good looking cube. Does anyone have more information on it? I hope it is the same or better price then the first version.
> 
> Non-link pictures
> 
> ...



That is one sexy cube


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 14, 2012)

It looks like a promising 4x4, I'll definitely be getting it. Looks like they applied the edge concept of the Zhanchi to the 4x4.


----------



## TanLaiChen (Jan 14, 2012)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Welcome to Malaysia.


 
HI!!!!! JON!


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks very nice. I'll definitely be ordering this one.

So this is considered "Dayan+MF8 4x4 VII"?


----------



## TanLaiChen (Jan 14, 2012)

collinbxyz said:


> Looks very nice. I'll definitely be ordering this one.
> 
> So this is considered "Dayan+MF8 4x4 VII"?


 
"Dayan+MF8 4x4 VII"?
erm.....still don't know yet.......i will update after know the name......


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 14, 2012)

Do we know the size yet? Will it be the same as the original?


----------



## emolover (Jan 14, 2012)

Zarxrax said:


> Do we know the size yet? Will it be the same as the original?


 
I cant say for sure but it does look small if you look at it next to the word "club" in the second picture(in my post). Also, what are those other cubes in the background?


----------



## E3cubestore (Jan 14, 2012)

That pretty cube...

This shows promise though, 

Taiyan=good start. zhanchi=beast

Dayan 4x4x4 v1=good start. ???????= a 4x4x4 that has the capabilities of zhanchi!



Anyone else notice the intriguing puzzles in the background of the first pic?

Edit:
Haha the twisty puzzle people are always one step ahead of us on such things...


----------



## TanLaiChen (Jan 14, 2012)

Zarxrax said:


> Do we know the size yet? Will it be the same as the original?


 
still don't know yet....i will update it after i know.....


----------



## Hovair (Jan 14, 2012)

That cube looks very interesting and I will probably get it because of the anti-pop. I wonder what the price will be though.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 14, 2012)

I just got the older Dayan 4x4  Oh well. The new one looks nice, antipop sounds attractive too. What is the size comparison compared to the older Dayan 4x4, does anyone know?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 14, 2012)

oshit that looks cool. Stop making me buy more 4x4s


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 14, 2012)

when this comes out there'll be people with THREE dayan 4x4s (normal, mini, antipop)


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 14, 2012)

So many 4x4's that keep coming out, potentially being the best. I think I may have more 4x4's than 3x3's at the moment because of this.


----------



## TanLaiChen (Jan 14, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> oshit that looks cool. Stop making me buy more 4x4s



i buy for you also can.....hahaha


----------



## NSKuber (Jan 14, 2012)

Hope it'll be about ShengShou size, or at least smaller than big DaYan 4x4.
Then it'll be perfect.
BTW, I'll have more 4x4's then 3x3's soon)


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 14, 2012)

If it comes out in April, it gives me time to focus on 3x3, 2x2 and Pyraminx before I get a 4x4. Perfect timing.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for uploading the pictures. I've been meaning to buy a 4x4, I just feel awkward with a shengshou. I hope they're coming out with a mini version.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 14, 2012)

Hopefully this won't be a massive let down like the mini.

edit - If it is released in the 1st week of April I'll actually pay for expensive shipping to have it for Rapidash


----------



## asportking (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks promising, I wonder how much it will cost. I hope no more than the normal Dayan.


----------



## unirox13 (Jan 14, 2012)

I think these are the cubes in the background http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&p=274369#p274369


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 14, 2012)

I seems very good, but I don't know if I want to buy one!


----------



## jla (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow, this looks amazing. I'll probably buy one unless I get a SS V3 for my birthday and it's the cube of my dreams (probably not gonna happen )


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 15, 2012)

same with me just got a dayan 4x4 in the mail.


----------



## Coltee (Feb 11, 2012)

Holy cow, that looks like a 4x4 ZhanChi!
ME. WANTS.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 11, 2012)

AHHH i was JUST going to buy a new 4x4, now i have to wait more to upgrade from my rubik's....


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 11, 2012)

I cant wait for it to come out. I hope its good.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if it can be better than the SS v3?


----------



## nickcolley (Feb 11, 2012)

Where can I buy this!? XD


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 11, 2012)

Sillas said:


> Does anyone know if it can be better than the SS v3?



Yeah, of course.

If it doesn't pop


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 11, 2012)

The SS V3 also has some minor lock ups every solve for me, so a non-locking up cube would be nice. 
The design looks sexy, and I expect this to be a good cube. I might have to get one when it comes out.


----------



## Drake (Feb 11, 2012)

Does anyone know, if they change the 2x2x2 inner mech? Like I mean, it was a sort of Lanlan, style but did they change that to another sort of 2x2x2 mech?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 11, 2012)

Drake said:


> Does anyone know, if they change the 2x2x2 inner mech? Like I mean, it was a sort of Lanlan, style but did they change that to another sort of 2x2x2 mech?


 
I imagine it would be the same, the only real problem with the dayan+mf8 4x4 (normal and mini) is the outer pieces, not the 2x2 core. hopefully this will be good though.

What size is it? normal or mini?


----------



## emolover (Feb 11, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Yeah, of course.
> 
> If it doesn't pop


 
How do you know? You don't have one.


----------



## asportking (Feb 11, 2012)

emolover said:


> How do you know? You don't have one.


You don't need to have an SS VIII to know it doesn't pop.


----------



## emolover (Feb 11, 2012)

asportking said:


> You don't need to have an SS VIII to know it doesn't pop.


 
I was talking about him saying its better then the SS V3.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 11, 2012)

emolover said:


> How do you know? You don't have one.


 
Says the guy who thought miniDayan was the best cube before he had one <_<


----------



## emolover (Feb 11, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> Says the guy who thought miniDayan was the best cube before he had one <_<


 
When did I say it was the best? I only said I had tried one and thought it could have potential when I had tried two of them. Given, I didn't have one but don't make my claim worse then it actually was.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 11, 2012)

emolover said:


> How do you know? You don't have one.


Just look at it. It's going to be the best 4x4 on the market for an aeon. 

And that's an official aronpm predicition.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Feb 18, 2012)

I wonder how much it will cost


----------



## reThinking the Cube (Feb 19, 2012)

CubeorCubes said:


> I wonder how much it will cost


 
Bah, I would gladly pay up to a $100 for a _ STICKERLESS _ version of this Dayan 4x4x4. Due to the tremendous volume of cubes in my inventory, I have been forced to pay a team of elvin slaves to keep my cubes restickered, but this is getting to be way too expensive due to the rising cost of chocolate covered peanuts.


----------



## dkbrigzs (Feb 19, 2012)

the SSv3 4x4 is good but i find maru 4x4 is also good 

SSV3 4x4 has a mod in the core, corner piece so it wont lock ups, my SSv3 4x4 has no lock ups, try to figure it out by yourself where are the cause of the lock ups of it, 

but i should tell it is all in the corner that hits the cylinder something in the inner layer, and the core also that bumps with the hidden edges,, 

i think the new mf8+dayan 4x4 will be the v3 i guess, there are 2 dayan+mf8 4x4 the version 1 (bigger) V2 the smaller with big flaps, and the new one which will be the version3.


----------



## Chrisalead (Feb 19, 2012)

I must say I'm quite bored with 4x4... My first was an eastsheen -> crap, then a Maru -> center misalignment problem, Dayan+MF8 : way too big and pop way too much, SS V3 : way too "locky" and exploded this afternoon... So I just ordered a mini Dayan since even with the pops, it was the best (well the less crappy) of all...
Luckily I'm much into the 5x5 which I love to solve !


----------



## zster007 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm very excited for this release. It may be the first cube I actually buy the day of the release!


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 19, 2012)

reThinking the Cube said:


> Bah, I would gladly pay up to a $100 for a _ STICKERLESS _ version of this Dayan 4x4x4. Due to the tremendous volume of cubes in my inventory, I have been forced to pay a team of elvin slaves to keep my cubes restickered, but this is getting to be way too expensive due to the rising cost of chocolate covered peanuts.


 
3.99 a pound doesn't seem like much, especially since the stickers would cost more...


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 4, 2012)

So are there any updates as to when this comes out? I'm excited!


----------



## nickcolley (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone know when I can get my hands on one of these?


----------



## MostEd (Mar 10, 2012)

nickcolley said:


> Anyone know when I can get my hands on one of these?


 
Ask Izovire, he knows, so do I, but i guess im not suposed to say(he said too much one day)...


----------



## Alex97 (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't think that the new dayan will be better.


----------



## emolover (Mar 26, 2012)

Alex97 said:


> I don't think that the new dayan will be better.


 
State your reason please.


----------



## Alex97 (Mar 27, 2012)

Modded and lubed dayan mf8 can cut 45°. New dayan has rounded pieces.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 27, 2012)

Alex97 said:


> *Modded and lubed dayan mf8 can cut 45°.* New dayan has rounded pieces.


 
I would like some evidence for that.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 27, 2012)

Alex97 said:


> Modded and lubed dayan mf8 can cut 45°. New dayan has rounded pieces.


Are there any videos available which can prove your statement?
If not, where did you get that information from?


----------



## ottozing (Mar 27, 2012)

Alex97 said:


> Modded and lubed dayan mf8 can cut 45°. New dayan has rounded pieces.



45 degrees or just line to line for one pice because 45 degrees is highly unlikely


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh yeah since everyone's wondering about the size its *62 mm* (normal size is 65 mm and mini is 60mm so its just in between  )


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 27, 2012)

Cube looks like Florian has helped designed it


----------



## mullemeckmannen (Mar 28, 2012)

i hope it´s good and i want it!


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 28, 2012)

Alex97 said:


> Modded and lubed dayan mf8 can cut 45°. New dayan has rounded pieces.


 
If this statement was true, it still wouldn't mean anything.


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Alex97 said:


> Modded and lubed dayan mf8 can cut 45°. New dayan has rounded pieces.


 
I know for fact that no Dayan that ever existed could cut 45 degrees. Vids or it didn't happen.


----------



## musicninja17 (Mar 29, 2012)

* no dayan 4x4

anyway, I really really like this design...there's a difference when you at something and seeing that they put some time into actually engineering it rather than just straight lines.


----------



## Alex97 (Mar 29, 2012)

Everybodi like this cube, but he don't exist (now) )


----------



## justkidin123 (Mar 29, 2012)

So. Is Anyone Talking Release Date Yet?


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 1, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Oh yeah since everyone's wondering about the size its *62 mm* (normal size is 65 mm and mini is 60mm so its just in between  )


 
If this is true, I REALLY WANT THIS CUBE.
Size is the only thing I don't like big DY+MF8 4x4.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 1, 2012)

i hope this gets released in time for my next comp. my shenshou is pissing me off with its lockups.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 1, 2012)

ottozing said:


> i hope this gets released in time for my next comp. my shenshou is pissing me off with its lockups.


 
A quick fix could to do a toned down version if Florian's SS 5x5 mod.


----------



## MostEd (Apr 1, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> A quick fix could to do a toned down version if Florian's SS 5x5 mod.


 Useless, tested, there's just soo much stuff on the inside that's making it lock up


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 1, 2012)

MostEd said:


> Useless, tested, there's just soo much stuff on the inside that's making it lock up



I heard someone else was trying to do that, don't know how it ended up though. I'm probably wrong.


----------



## MostEd (Apr 1, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I heard someone else was trying to do that, don't know how it ended up though. I'm probably wrong.


 
Yeah i did one.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 1, 2012)

MostEd said:


> Yeah i did one.


 
How did it end up (locks, speed, cutting etc.) ?


----------



## MostEd (Apr 1, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> How did it end up (locks, speed, cutting etc.) ?


Speed: Just as fast as it was
Cutting: little bit reverse(not much for me thought it'd be like the 5x5)
Locks: little bit less during 3x3, but there's still other stuff on the inside that makes lockups


----------



## Alex97 (Apr 1, 2012)

You can to catch your finger on this cub.


----------



## MostEd (Apr 1, 2012)

Alex97 said:


> You can to catch your finger on this cub.


 
What?
I didn't get this post.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 1, 2012)

MostEd said:


> What?
> I didn't get this post.


 
I sense Sarcasm. But I think he's saying you can catch your finger in between the pieces while your turning. Happens with my GuHong all the time  That's why I don't use it.


----------



## Alex97 (Apr 1, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> I sense Sarcasm. But I think he's saying you can catch your finger in between the pieces while your turning. Happens with my GuHong all the time  That's why I don't use it.


 Exactly!!!!


----------



## izovire (Apr 3, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Oh yeah since everyone's wondering about the size its *62 mm* (normal size is 65 mm and mini is 60mm so its just in between  )


 
Yep! 

The SS4x4 is 62cm too. 

Btw they are still working on the prototypes. I tried to get some but they're keeping pretty secretive about it.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 3, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> A quick fix could to do a toned down version if Florian's SS 5x5 mod.


 
i tried it on my other ssv3. it didnt make a difference.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 3, 2012)

izovire said:


> Yep!
> 
> The SS4x4 is 62*mm* too.
> 
> Btw they are still working on the prototypes. I tried to get some but they're keeping pretty secretive about it.



Fixed.

Also, I didn't know that mini Dayan was smaller than SSV3


----------



## izovire (Apr 3, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Also, I didn't know that mini Dayan was smaller than SSV3


 
There is an additional 1cm on the outer layers of the SS44. I suppose this helps manage the anti-pop structure.

The ss88 does pop... and I think if the 2nd outer layer was extended just slightly it might pop less.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 3, 2012)

izovire said:


> There is an additional 1*mm* on the outer layers of the SS44. I suppose this helps manage the anti-pop structure.
> 
> The ss88 does pop... and I think if the 2nd outer layer was extended just slightly it might pop less.



Fixed. Again lol

And how does the extra 1mm help with the anti pop design


----------



## Florian (Apr 9, 2012)

ottozing said:


> i hope this gets released in time for my next comp. my shenshou is pissing me off with its lockups.


 
Do the mod from my 5x5 tutorial on your 4x4, will improve your cube, however the lock-ups you are talking about won't be fixed unless you are modding the big inneredges.
Both together will give you an awesome cube.

Florian

EDIT: For the inner-edge mod search for the mod by Konsta


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 9, 2012)

Florian said:


> Do the mod from my 5x5 tutorial on your 4x4, will improve your cube, however the lock-ups you are talking about won't be fixed unless you are modding the big inneredges.
> Both together will give you an awesome cube.
> 
> Florian



And in the Hardware area, there is a great (apparently) mod to reduce lockups in the SS 4x4.


----------



## Florian (Apr 9, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> And in the Hardware area, there is a great (apparently) mod to reduce lockups in the SS 4x4.


 
That's the inner-edge mod by Konsta


----------



## Kurbitur (Apr 15, 2012)

Any news on this one? march is liek done nd almost april too


----------



## Michael1026 (Apr 15, 2012)

^Any news on this? I need a new 4x4.


----------



## pdilla (Apr 25, 2012)

Ditto. Bump for new news?


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 25, 2012)

TanLaiChen said:


> Boss of Mf8 told me it will release on March-April......



Based on this, unless they had major delays, it should be released within a couple of weeks, hopefully more widely available by the end of May.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 25, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Based on this, unless they had major delays, it should be released within a couple of weeks, hopefully more widely available by the end of May.


 
A couple of weeks is a little much. April is almost over! My I suspect June.


----------



## pdilla (Apr 26, 2012)

Hope so! I'm on the edge of my seat for this one!


----------



## Alex97 (Apr 26, 2012)

This cube look like mini dayan. What dimensions have?


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not sure how concrete this is, but 62mm per edge was the last I heard.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 30, 2012)

E3cubestore said:


> I'm not sure how concrete this is, but 62mm per edge was the last I heard.


 
What do you mean per edge?


----------



## ThomasJE (May 1, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> What do you mean per edge?



How long one of the edges is (eg. the Zhanchi is 57mm). And yes, 62mm is the length.

Any more news?


----------



## aronpm (May 1, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> How long one of the edges is (eg. the Zhanchi is 57mm). And yes, 62mm is the length.
> 
> Any more news?


 
Can people stop bumping this thread? When there is news it will be posted.


----------



## Kirjava (May 1, 2012)

zomg the thread got bumped maybe it's out now


----------



## izovire (May 1, 2012)

Ima bump too...

I talked to Calvin of HKnowstore like 2 days ago (He talks to all manufacturers in China) and he said they continue to refine their molds for this new Dayan 4x4. He said it will 'potentially' be released in July. *POTENTIALLY* 

The exact dimensions of this cube is 6.2cm (62mm) as mentioned by Calvin. An exact reference of this size would be the SS4x4, it has 1mm extended faces for mechanical reasons I suppose. The size could change though. I'm really hoping for both 6.2 and 6.6


----------

